# Chainsaw gas:oil mixture ratio



## stammster (Dec 9, 2007)

I have used my Stihl 025 for over 10 years without problems running it at 50:1 with genuine Stihl 2 stroke oil.

I recently purchase a 70's vintage McCulloch Pro Mac 10-10 in nearly new condition. The owner's manual calls for 40:1 mixture.

Can I run the 50:1 mixture (used in my Stihl) in the McCulloch? It would keep things simpler. Is there any technical reason why the McCulloch manual suggested 40:1. I assume that over the last 30 years, the quality of 2 stoke oil has improved and perhaps 40:1 was what was required back then. I do not want to burn up this noise maker by running too low of a mix.

According to Amsoil, I should be able to run 80:1 or 100:1 in both saws. I know a lot of commercial and rental people swear by this product. I would also like to hear all pro's and con's. on this product also and would also like to know how one product is good for all 2 stokes at the same mix ratio where every manufacturer has their own mix recommendations.

Stammster


----------



## stonykill (Dec 9, 2007)

with the newer oils, you can run 50 to 1 in all your saws. Thats what I've been doing. The richer mixtures required in the old saws was due to low quality oil available at the time.


----------



## Rockland Farm (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Stammster,Go ahead and run the same pre-mix in both saws.The Stihl oil will be fine in the Mac.As long as I use a good oil I have had no problems with 50:1 in any of my older saws.How you liking the Mac? Jeff


----------



## Patrick62 (Dec 10, 2007)

*other way 'round*

I have been cutting wood for many, many years on 40:1
Does a little extra hurt?

I would run both on 40:1

it works out to .64 oz extra oil in a gallon of gas. Isn't a whole bunch is it? wait a sec.... the bottles say 2.6 oz on them don't they? That would make 49.23:1  

Whatever.... go cut wood.  

-Pat


----------



## sredlin (Dec 10, 2007)

could run 45:1 on both 2.84 oz of oil per gallon :chainsawguy:


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 20, 2018)

I've owned a tree business for 10 years all I use is STIHL I put Amsoil Saber 80:1. Runs cleaner and starts easier. Plus a bottle makes me 4 gallons and it's only $5.45. 1.6oz mix to 1 gallon of 93. My step dad was a gas station tech and he said never use 91.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 20, 2018)

80:1, I just run straight gas.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 20, 2018)

I collect old Homelites, and anything else that follows me home. I have a Homelite Super 1050, 100CC's that my Dad bought new back in the early 70's. He put 20 years of commercial use on it, then I cut firewood with it for years and the last 4-5 years I used it as my milling saw. It called for 32:1 and I've used nothing but Stihl 50:1 in it for years. I've had a couple that were old enough that they called for 16:1 and I used 50:1 in them too, Joe.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 20, 2018)

10 year old 361 7 year old 660 plus 9 other saws . Back blower hedge trimmer weedeater pole saw all still work.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 20, 2018)

Still going strong!


----------



## r black (Jan 20, 2018)

another debate on 2-stroke oil.... ok I am in ............32:1 ....blue handle pump gas ..only in the saws I like ............the rest get regular straight 7:11 convince store pump gas


----------



## siouxindian (Jan 20, 2018)

just my 2 cents 32.1 red armor for me.32.1 is just a good mix for me.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 20, 2018)

Amsoil Saber is the highest rated 2 cycle oil out there. Less carbon build up almost no smoke. If used the dog piss out of mine and have never had a mechanical failure.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 21, 2018)

Justin, welcome to the site. You managed to get me again, an 11 year old thread. I'm retired from a 4th generation tree service. The OP, who only posted once, was concerned about a 70's Mac. All of your equipment is pretty much brand new and designed to run on 50:1. What do you run your old stuff on? I had an old Homelite 7-29 that was designed to run on 10:1, doubled as a mosquito fogger. I was just messin with you a little. We sometimes go off the deep end on oil mix threads. Again, welcome aboard, Joe.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 21, 2018)

Nothing like an oil thread to get the blood pumping.
Oil is cheap insurance IMHO. I don't want to fog for mosquitoes and I don't want to lean it out till it squeaks either.
I mix 50:1 and then add a little Marvel oil as a stabilizer. If I was expecting to noodle or if I got into milling I'd mix thicker.
I really don't miss the days of SAE 30 and sucking down smoke fog and lead fumes all day long.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 21, 2018)

anlrolfe said:


> Nothing like an oil thread to get the blood pumping.
> Oil is cheap insurance IMHO. I don't want to fog for mosquitoes and I don't want to lean it out till it squeaks either.
> I mix 50:1 and then add a little Marvel oil as a stabilizer. If I was expecting to noodle or if I got into milling I'd mix thicker.
> I really don't miss the days of SAE 30 and sucking down smoke fog and lead fumes all day long.


Wow, someone else that remembers mixing straight SAE 30, I feel young again, Joe.


----------



## Tree Feller (Jan 21, 2018)

Makes no difference what you run as long as the saw is tuned to run that mixture.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 21, 2018)

Up to 3 years ago when I took over all the firewood work from my FIL I just grabbed the can marked mix gas and went. Now I mix 40:1 red armor for everything. Need to pic up a plastic poulan and run some 100:1 amsoil just to see what happens.


----------



## panolo (Jan 21, 2018)

I'd rather run broken down diesel oil than any amsoil product. For the 9 years I was a service manager it was by far the number 1 failure oil I saw. "Go ahead and run that bike 100-1. It's amsoil it will protect it or we'll pay". Biggest farce in the world. Don't get me started on their gear lubes and synthetic 4 stroke oil. 

I don't know what state you are from but there is a 1000% difference in 87 to 91. It starts with ethanol and ends with the fire rate of higher octanes. I've personally been involved in a study that sampled fuel from 187 stations in Central Mn. Many fuels come from the same place but differ on your blue planet type additives, etc. However what plays the largest part is the station, tank conditions, tank locations, and how fast the fuel is rotated out. The best fuel in central MN is by far and away at First Fuel Banks. 

When it comes to 2 stroke oil there are many out there that are good. Most in fact are more than adequate for lubrication. Much like Tree Feller said for most it don't matter. Where the higher quality oils shine is in cleanliness. They burn completely and leave little to no residue. I personally run Yamaha water craft oil.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 21, 2018)

I run 40:1 with echo oil and ethanol free gas in all my saws. Seems to do fine in the older saws and newer saws. I think that an engine with no oil of it's own might want a little extra protection.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Justin, welcome to the site. You managed to get me again, an 11 year old thread. I'm retired from a 4th generation tree service. The OP, who only posted once, was concerned about a 70's Mac. All of your equipment is pretty much brand new and designed to run on 50:1. What do you run your old stuff on? I had an old Homelite 7-29 that was designed to run on 10:1, doubled as a mosquito fogger. I was just messin with you a little. We sometimes go off the deep end on oil mix threads. Again, welcome aboard, Joe.


I run everything I have on Amsoil Saber 80:1. Now my dad ran stihl original orange mix 50:1 in his but I also remember him going to saw shops and having carbs rebuilt and motor work done. I'e used my ms660 36" bar in -5 to 102 and it' never failed me it's 7 years old. Less oil with the same protection why not. My step dad was a gas station tech for 22 years and if he says don' use 91 because of moisture content I just don' use it. Amsoil has it on their website it' guarantee to protect all mix ratios. I used to have nasty black residue leak all over the front of my saws and now I don't. Even if u mix it at 50:1 it' just a better product all around. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

James Miller said:


> Up to 3 years ago when I took over all the firewood work from my FIL I just grabbed the can marked mix gas and went. Now I mix 40:1 red armor for everything. Need to pic up a plastic poulan and run some 100:1 amsoil just to see what happens.


I started will an stihl 025 first.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

Oils are so much different today than they used to be. Who would imagine a car recommending 0w20. Buddy just bought a Chrysler 200 sent me a pic says 0w20 right there on the cap.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 21, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> Oils are so much different today than they used to be. Who would imagine a car recommending 0w20. Buddy just bought a Chrysler 200 sent me a pic says 0w20 right there on the cap.



Idk if motor oil is any better today and that's y they suggest 0w20. New car engines are much different than engines of the 80s and 90s. New cars are more electronic and use the oil to run components of the engine so a 40 weight oil would be to thick for that. An all mechanical engine with push rods and lifters has a lot more metal parts hitting each other and could use more lube. I consider a chainsaw to be primitive therefore I'm all about a little more oil.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

Oils are a lot better today than they were even 20 years ago. The metals that are used today dissipate heat better and the electronic carbs are more finick. Its not only using less oil it' using better oil.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 21, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> guarantee to protect all mix ratios



Does that mean that if the MFG calls for 32:1 and you use their oil and it fails they'll warranty it?
So, if the MFG calls for 50:1 but you mix to 80:1 you're out on a limb... that's what I think.
I'll say it again, oil is cheap insurance. Somewhere there's got to be a balance between thin enough to run clean and thick enough to stay lubed.
There's nowhere local for me to get ethanol free gas so making sure that my fuel is fresh and proper mix ratio with quality oil is all I can really do.
Old fuel = bad fuel.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 21, 2018)

Either way I won't be putting 0w20 in any engines older than 2010 or with high miles on them. I'm not going to run 80:1 in any saw especially my old 051.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 21, 2018)

anlrolfe said:


> Does that mean that if the MFG calls for 32:1 and you use their oil and it fails they'll warranty it?
> So, if the MFG calls for 50:1 but you mix to 80:1 you're out on a limb... that's what I think.
> I'll say it again, oil is cheap insurance. Somewhere there's got to be a balance between thin enough to run clean and thick enough to stay lubed.
> There's nowhere local for me to get ethanol free gas so making sure that my fuel is fresh and proper mix ratio with quality oil is all I can really do.
> Old fuel = bad fuel.


Best post. He is not mixing to correct manufacturers recommend ratio.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

anlrolfe said:


> Does that mean that if the MFG calls for 32:1 and you use their oil and it fails they'll warranty it?
> So, if the MFG calls for 50:1 but you mix to 80:1 you're out on a limb... that's what I think.
> I'll say it again, oil is cheap insurance. Somewhere there's got to be a balance between thin enough to run clean and thick enough to stay lubed.
> There's nowhere local for me to get ethanol free gas so making sure that my fuel is fresh and proper mix ratio with quality oil is all I can really do.
> Old fuel = bad fuel.


Yes I've emailed amsoil and they will warranty it. If I didn' know it worked I wouldn't use it. I buy a 6 pack of stihl synthetic because it doubles the factory warranty and give it away. Same protection less oil win win


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

Mustang71 said:


> Either way I won't be putting 0w20 in any engines older than 2010 or with high miles on them. I'm not going to run 80:1 in any saw especially my old 051.


I told him I wouldn't run 0w20 he takes my word on mechanical stuff. I told him I'd run 5w30 at least. I use royal purple for vehicles.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

It works


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

Don' just take my word for it.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 21, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> I told him I wouldn't run 0w20 he takes my word on mechanical stuff. I told him I'd run 5w30 at least. I use royal purple for vehicles.



So if you would run heavier oil in a car than the manufacturer suggests then y mix it lighter in a chainsaw?

The oil discussion is one thing on this forum that will never have an answer. It's the same as what's better stihl or husky. Whatever works for ya.


----------



## r black (Jan 21, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> Don' just take my word for it.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 21, 2018)

> Per Amsoil:
> *WHAT THIS LIMITED WARRANTY DOES NOT COVER:*
> 
> *Failure of equipment due to not following original equipment manufacturer* (hereinafter, “OEM”)* recommendations for warranty coverage*, including lubricants, maintenance and drain intervals, prior to the first installation of AMSOIL lubricants, or any other pre-existing condition or OEM defect unrelated to the use of AMSOIL.



https://www.amsoil.com/warranty/

You're foooooling yourself, or is that fueling yourself.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

Motor oil and mix are different. Oil pumps and direct injection. Yes they want cover any damage done prior to using amsoil. That' s what that says


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

All my stuff runs perfect that's all the proof I need


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 21, 2018)

It's hard to argue that if you don't follow the OEM recommendations that IT'S NOT COVERED.
Now, you can extall the products quality and your excellent experience but when it's all over and done mixing at other than the OEM recommendation is not covered by the Amsoil warranty. Damage would be deemed a result of the consumers negligence for not following OEM warranty requirements.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

Use what u want.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 21, 2018)

That's cute, read the complete Amsoil warranty as to what isn't covered.
They're double talking you.
"deny warranty coverage based solely on the brand of lubricant used" doesn't say anything about mix ratio or 3rd party empty promises.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 21, 2018)

READ, this is the important stuff, the rest is fluff.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

I'l go with federal law


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

Plus how old is that?


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 21, 2018)

That warranty is current on the Amsoil website.
https://www.amsoil.com/warranty/
Your screenshot has the deflect about Federal law and brand of lubricant.
Nowhere does the official Amsoil warranty say anything about honoring damage at other than OEM mix ratios, just fluff in the advertising.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

Bottom line use what you want use what works for you. I'e used it for years no mechanical failure that' all I need to know. If it didn' work I would have found out by now. 11 chainsaw running strong plus other equipment.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

I just messaged them again we will see what they say.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

Look up their own YouTube video. Even says it can be used at 100 to 1 in a 20 to 1 electric motor.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

*Use what u want!*


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 21, 2018)

Yup...
Mic Drop


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm confused, if I run 100:1 in my stihl 051 and it burns up a set of rings they will send me a brand new 051? I didn't read any of the pics posted lol. That's how warranties go though "use our stuff and if it fails we will buy you a new one." Then you read the small print " we wont buy you a new one, its somehow your fault."

I'm just messing around like the op said use what you want. It works for him and I'll double his mix for myself.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

It says it want cover prior damage. Remember old saws took 32 to 1 then 40 to 1 then 50 to 1.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 21, 2018)

And that's y I run 40:1. You had asked about a 70s mccoulloch. I'm not going to mix 3 different cans and try to use each one for the right saw.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 21, 2018)

That's because saws now must meet EPA regulations, or you would still be seeing 32:1 and 40:1. But as you said run what you like. It's your saws.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 21, 2018)

If I told my grandfather I was running 50:1 he would probably say I was nuts. His old homelite I believe said 32:1.


----------



## Oldengr (Jan 22, 2018)

This issue will never be resolved. There are numerous threads on this subject and no final answer has ever been arrived at. The best answer is as said many times use what you are comfortable with and as long as you don't damage your equipment you are good to go.


----------



## panolo (Jan 22, 2018)

I've been through it with customers trying to claim on amsoil multiple times. They don't pay and won't pay. We're not talking on old broke down crap. New stuff. Less than 50 hours on it.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 22, 2018)

.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 22, 2018)

Now ask them if you use their snake oil at 80:1 or 100:1 in an OEM recommended 50:1 application if they'll still CYA...
I think not, but go ahead and use whatever you want... you're going to anyway.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 22, 2018)

We will see what they say. Royal Purple 2 cycle says up to 100:1 also.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm still wondering what it does for you to run mix at 100:1? Is it a price thing? What's wrong with 50:1? Saws run fine at that mix as well as 40:1.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Jan 22, 2018)

I've used 32:1 dino oil in my Poulan since I bought it. It still runs great. 

"You're using too much oil" - no 2 stroke engine ever


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 22, 2018)

50:1 is over engineered. Black stuff running all down my saw which tells me to rich. Its definitely not a money thing I make plenty. I wouldn't run stihl oil at that ratio. My thing is why use more when u don' have to. Never said I run 100:1 I use 80:1. 1.6oz per gallon. I buy all high end stihl products I wouldn' use it if it didn' work plus if it didn't work why would I use it in a $1300 saw. If it didn' work I wouldn' recommed it. Every day around 9 months a year for 3 years now of strictly using it. -5 to 100+. If I told my grandfather I change my oil every 10,000 miles he'd freak but now you can.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jan 22, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> 50:1 is over engineered. Black stuff running all down my saw which tells me to rich. Its definitely not a money thing I make plenty. I wouldn't run stihl oil at that ratio. My thing is why use more when u don' have to. Never said I run 100:1 I use 80:1. 1.6oz per gallon. I buy all high end stihl products I wouldn' use it if it didn' work plus if it didn't work why would I use it in a $1300 saw. If it didn' work I wouldn' recommed it. Every day around 9 months a year for 3 years now of strictly using it. -5 to 100+. If I told my grandfather I change my oil every 10,000 miles he'd freak but now you can.


You sound like a salesman.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 22, 2018)

No I don' care what y'll use. I was just giving the original guy my opinion. And if u have never ran it like I have how can u argue.


----------



## panolo (Jan 22, 2018)

If your dripping at 50-1 the saw is a poor runner or your running bad oil. 

Amsoil can say what they want about yes your covered but when it comes down to it they are not gonna pay you jack. Been there done that more times than there are days in a month. Watched them back peddle on a gold level dealer with their gear lube because the percentage of brass was too high in a rear end on a bike. Funny thing was mobil 1 and lucas had no issues.

You run what you like and that's cool. But don't be expecting them to pay if you have a failure.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 22, 2018)

Every 10000 miles? Wow I do every 3000. 5000 for the synthetic suv we have. And for me it is a money thing I don't have much there for I don't want my truck or suv to die. I'm just not into the crazy expensive oil that last for ever. I'll play it safe. Use Mobil oil in the vehicals and run 40:1.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 22, 2018)

200t, 2 201t, 2-250s,180, 2 361, 026pro, 660, 251 saws. 600 backpack blower, 130r weedeater, 131polesaw. 82t hedge trimmer. All run.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 22, 2018)

Mustang71 said:


> Every 10000 miles? Wow I do every 3000. 5000 for the synthetic suv we have. And for me it is a money thing I don't have much there for I don't want my truck or suv to die. I'm just not into the crazy expensive oil that last for ever. I'll play it safe. Use Mobil oil in the vehicals and run 40:1.


Royal Purple oil and oil filter. They say 12k but I do 10k. If u use ebay it's a lil cheaper. Buy n bulk


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jan 22, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> No I don' care what y'll use. I was just giving the original guy my opinion. And if u have never ran it like I have how can u argue.


You joined this forum to drag up a 11 year old thread just to regurgitate a Amsoil sales pitch. I've been around a couple different racing circles and Amsoil is pretty well know for putting on a full court press to get entry level franchise holders with the promise of fat commission checks and all they have do is tell everybody within earshot that their product is the best , without any real proof.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 22, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> Royal Purple oil and oil filter. They say 12k but I do 10k. If u use ebay it's a lil cheaper. Buy n bulk




My dad was an automechanic and had his own shop for many years. I guess it's just been beaten in my head for so many years. Why mess with success.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 22, 2018)

Not that I'm an expert but, "a member since Saturday" is an Amsoil expert?


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 22, 2018)

For 1 I didn' join to drag nothing up I didn' even see that it was an 11 year old thread and if you don' wanna be on it leave. And I never said I was an expert. For grown ass men who use chainsaws y'll sure are a bunch of cry baby's. **** it I'll use 1:1 there u happy. Never thought I'd see ethanol in fuel here it is never thought a new truck would be more than a house. Never that Bruce Jenner would wear a dress but by God here we are. So if a man who' used saws for 25 years must not know what he' talking about because he joined Saturday gotcha!


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 22, 2018)

Mustang71 said:


> My dad was an automechanic and had his own shop for many years. I guess it's just been beaten in my head for so many years. Why mess with success.


Royal Purple pretty successful. My 2000 Lincoln Continental 197,000 miles still do 117 down I40


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jan 22, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> For 1 I didn' join to drag nothing up I didn' even see that it was an 11 year old thread and if you don' wanna be on it leave. And I never said I was an expert. For grown ass men who use chainsaws y'll sure are a bunch of cry baby's. **** it I'll use 1:1 there u happy. Never thought I'd see ethanol in fuel here it is never thought a new truck would be more than a house. Never that Bruce Jenner would wear a dress but by God here we are. So if a man who' used saws for 25 years must not know what he' talking about because he joined Saturday gotcha!


A...wow...lighten up Francis.


----------



## Justin Hopkins (Jan 22, 2018)

I gave my opinion I didn' comment on no one else's answers and say anything negative.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 22, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> I gave my opinion I didn' comment on no one else's answers and say anything negative.



I just want to know if you are using a galaxy s7 to post this stuff because my phone does the same thing with the words with the ' in them.


----------



## panolo (Jan 22, 2018)

You doing a filter change at 5-6k?


----------



## CR888 (Jan 22, 2018)

I would'nt rely on Amsoil warranty one bit, but today people feel safe with a little false security. FWIW Muffler spooge has as much to do with how you tune your saw as anything else. I've yet to see an engine failure directly related to oil. 100:1 will work fine, just don't expect maximum service life out of your gear. 100:1=1%oil, 50:1=2% 25:1=4%. You really think running 1% oil compared to 2% makes a big improvement...... stops black spooge? Lol this is getting funny.


----------



## Tree Feller (Jan 23, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> 50:1 is over engineered. Black stuff running all down my saw which tells me to rich. Its definitely not a money thing I make plenty. I wouldn't run stihl oil at that ratio. My thing is why use more when u don' have to. Never said I run 100:1 I use 80:1. 1.6oz per gallon. I buy all high end stihl products I wouldn' use it if it didn' work plus if it didn't work why would I use it in a $1300 saw. If it didn' work I wouldn' recommed it. Every day around 9 months a year for 3 years now of strictly using it. -5 to 100+. If I told my grandfather I change my oil every 10,000 miles he'd freak but now you can.




Sounds like to me you need to adjust the carb if it’s so rich your dripping fuel! Don’t matter what mix you run!


----------



## Little Al (Jan 24, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> Amsoil Saber is the highest rated 2 cycle oil out there. Less carbon build up almost no smoke. If used the dog piss out of mine and have never had a mechanical failure.


 Could I ask where you found /Got that Info? & as an aside why if it's so High quality do they not accept oil related failure claims there are many oils on the market with Jaso FD ratings & if you delve into the the black art of oil blending there are company's that have higher quality ratings but are not a large enough company to spend the 1000's of $ for the test, but their products are equal / superior to some of the rated ones the Jaso Iso rating are a benchmark guide to mean the oil is to a certain standard


----------



## Little Al (Jan 24, 2018)

Justin Hopkins said:


> All my stuff runs perfect that's all the proof I need


Is that just your or other experts as well opinion?


----------

